# When Texas Was At The Bottom of the Sea



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2015)

Article of interest about Texas. http://www.smithsonianmag.com/travel/when-texas-was-bottom-sea-180953653/


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 2, 2015)

It's not uncommon at all to find fossilized sea shells in the Ozark mountains of Arkansas.


----------



## Shirley (Jan 2, 2015)

Fascinating! Kind of puts us in our place, doesn't it?


----------

